# Nemesis Gun



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I am doing a RE theme this year for my home haunt. So I have started building this gun for the end. Figure at the end of the haunt, I would have Nemesis walk out and open fire. I am waiting for my sound board to come in now before I go any further. I Have a small amp to put on board. But If it isn't loud enough. Then I will add a extension jack so I can run it through a guitar amp.



















144.flv video by brushe2008 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid511.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid511.photobucket.com/albums/s360/brushe2008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@s360/brushe2008/144


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a fun prop this is going to be! You do good woodwork.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

That is so cool! It will make a great addition to your costume. Gonna do the rocket launcher, too?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent craftsmanship...looking forward to seeing if finished


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That looks great. Can't wait to see the entire costume together.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks RoxyBlue, I better I build house for a living. But in all honest I just rough cut this and stuck it together in about 20 minutes

Thanks Zurgh, I am not going to do the rocket launcher. It would be to much to keep up with, and I got to have a free hand for my beer!

Thanks Flick209, you know I am going nuts waiting for the board to get here. I have ordered one of those usb 50 second boards from elec123. They use a lower voltage so I just hope they put out a good sound.

Thanks Wildcat, I hope not to much longer.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Well IF you are local & promise to return it, you are welcome to borrow my rocket launcher prop. I do agree that having a free hand has its advantages.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey watcher, I have an actual U.S. Army rocket launcher that I used when I was in. It's obviously discharged, but it would be an awesome addition to your costume. Your welcome to it free of charge, all I ask is that you pay shipping. Let me know if your interested!


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

That's killer!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Zurgh I do appreciate it. But I am actully over the other coast, NC.

Howlin Mad Jack Thank you so much, I would be so worried about something like that. I don't know that I could have any fun. If you are coming to Hauntcon, give us a shout. We will be there for the week in Orlando.

Thanks Terra, I hope it works out when I get it finished.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Watcher, I might just show up seeing as it's only a few hours up the road!! By the way your gattling gun is coming out fantastic!!!


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Excellent!
Looking great so far! Love the motion! 
I completely agree on the needing a free hand to hold your beer! It's practically a requirement for prop building in my opinion! 

I had a weird idea-you could add some LEDs in the barrels with some wires sticking out the back, then run some wires from another battery up to a spot just behind the top barrel, that way(in theory) when it spins the wires on the LEDs will make contact with the live wires coming from the second battery for a split second and make them flash as they pass... could be a sweet effect... or could totally not work at all. 
Anyhow don't mind me, couldn't help but think of that when I saw this!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Volscalkur, I am putting in some leds. I am just going to add led in, at the same point a bullet would come out. Then drill holes in each barrel. That way The main point of the light should be overpowering at the point of fire, I hope. That is a good idea about the contact points. But I don't really know if I am smart enough to pull something like that off.



Volscalkur said:


> Excellent!
> Looking great so far! Love the motion!
> I completely agree on the needing a free hand to hold your beer! It's practically a requirement for prop building in my opinion!
> 
> ...


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

LOL ...I have a tendency to over-complicate simple things and this is a great example!  Running one light that shows through the holes in the barrels as they spin is a much better way of going about it I think, not sure how I would go about building the contact points set up either? 
Can't wait to see this when it's done!


----------



## wickedwitchwest (Jul 23, 2009)

The motion is great. Looks really good.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Well things really slowed down on my props and Halloween in general. We normally get a rush on work at the end of February. But every body waited till The last week of March this year. Now all I hear is it is rented next week. Well I got them straight. I am leaving this Saturday for for Sunny Florida and Hauntcon. So they will just have to find someone else. But I have almost got my costume done. Here is where I am with the Gun. I Have ordered another sound board. I put it in to soon. But need to know what the results would be. I used a 10 clearance amp from Walmart. I can play my guitar through it also!!!!! Just need to pick up some screws for the back arm brace, and put the board and the off- on toggle in for the motor and leds. I mounted 2 momentary switches on the side of the barrel. They are hard to see in this picture. But hey really worked better then when I had them as a trigger in the handle.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Watcher, do you have a link to the usb 50 second boards from elec123?


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Here it is Sickie Ickie.

http://www.electronics123.com/s.nl/it.A/id.2841/.f?sc=8&category=2

Thanks Haunted Barn

I hope to get a good video up of it running tomorrow.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Could that be used like an AP-8?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

You can't set it to run a certain time. it is signal on, signal off in loop. It doses have a non loop stop mode. It is about as loud as a talking skull. I wire the speaker lines to my amp jack, and the the signal button to a momentary switch. The AP-8 is louder and much better quality. Plus you can set it to play different lines. This board will not do that. But if you wanted to add a steam sound at the end of a pipe were you were going to release fog or may be have use a bug crawling sound where in a tunnel where you could force the tots to bend down to get through. This is perfect. I chose it to help keep the weight down and it had it's own power supply. So if you need high quality sound and power and space isn't a problem. Use the AP-8. But if you just want some small mall effects you can't beat the price or the ease of these. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

It does. Thank you.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is the finished prop. The video is dark. We got a new camera and just haven't got to play with it yet.

002-1.flv video by brushe2008 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid511.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid511.photobucket.com/albums/s360/brushe2008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@s360/brushe2008/002-1


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Sweet job on the gatling gun Watcher!! I absolutely love the sound, and the spinning motion is sooo cool!! Awesome job!!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Jack. Here is a day light video.

Nemesis :: 001-2.flv video by brushe2008 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid511.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid511.photobucket.com/albums/s360/brushe2008/Nemesis/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@s360/brushe2008/Nemesis/001-2


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Dude, that is SOOOOO cool! With the costume, you deserve a new RE Tyrant class!


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow! That turned out wicked! :smileton:
I agree with Zurgh! You need a new Tyrant class!
Great job!


----------

